# Suffered a terrible loss.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well this isn't the best day by a long shot. Went out to the barn gonna let the goats out and three of my goats were dead. Odessa (9yrs old), Lussia (5yrs old) and Nikitta (1yr old). I have no idea what happened. I bought them a sweet lick and sweet feed. But I have given tem those things in the past too. Every winter I buy the sweet licks as it has vitamins and minerals that they don't get when there is snow on the ground. 

I hope I don't lose any others. I only have 6 goats left. Nara and Benoi are both 9yr old they are Odessa's brother and sister. Palace will be 9yr old in March, Jonesy will 5 in April, Azule will be 4yrs old in March and Amada she is the youngest now at almost 3. Her birthday is in Feb.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh thats so sad. I hate losing any animals even my rats are special to me


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry for your loss....

Are you going to have a necropsy done?

I will you and all your other babies in my prayers...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If I wanted anything done I would have to take them down to the U of Minnesota. I can't afford that. So I will never know what made my goats die. I just hope i don't lose any others. 

Holly I know what you mean. I loved my rats when I had them. I love all of my animals. It hurts so bad to lose one. I lost all of my geese this past fall too. I know that they all died becasue of old age tho. In fact everyone I talked too had never heard of a goose living for 10yrs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OH I am so sorry!  I doubt a sweet lick would have done anything I have used those for my livestock in the past they are just minerals. Thats terrible though I hate not knowing.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Big loss, sorry to hear that. Sux an autopsy is $$$. Knowing what atleast relieves ur stress about the others.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, I had 2 goats in the past and my neighbor hated them and one day I came home from work to find both goats wrapped in aluminum foil bar-b-qued, I was sooooo devastated and pissed to say the least but nothing could be done since there wasn't proof, but I knew it was that damn neighbor of mine. Anyways, I wonder if their was something in the feed that was accidentally put in, unless your other goats ate it too and were fine. Hmmm.... so sorry, I truly hope your other 6 will be fine.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know it sucks not knowing. I didn't think it was the sweet lick but it is the only thing that changed in the last few weeks. I actually was wondering if something was put in there that wasn't suppose to be. I called one of the large animal vets to see if anyone else has had trouble but no reports other than mine. The vet said it was strange too casue of the different ages.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im sorry for your loss. that is so strange you just found them like that they werent showing noticable signs of illness before hand? too bad you cant really find out what happened they werent even my goats and i feel so concerned for them. well good luck hopefully things even out for you and you wont have anymore unexpected deaths.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Other than a poisoning I can't think of anything that would have affected all three at different ages, unless they have some sort of undetected disease. Maybe get a vet out to check out the remaining goats and make sure they aren't carrying anything.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is awful! I'm very sorry for your losses.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

gee, that's crazy, i have never heard of lick blocks giving any ill side effects, i'm sorry for your loss. but you sound like me, over a dozen head of cattle and every single one has a name! keep us posted on what you find out!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'M SORRY TO HEAR THAT ABOUT YOUR GOATS.I HOPE YOU GET TO THE BOTTOM OF IT.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your losses Mikado.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry to hear


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I don't know if I will ever find out. I really don't think anyone poisoned them. I mean right now anyone coming into the yard would have to come up the driveway as we have about 24in of snow. My barn is about 100yd from the house and we have the two outside dogs. I checked out the hay looking for mold but it is beautiful hay plus we have been buying from the same person for 8yrs. 

RIP Odessa, Lussia and Nikitta.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh man I hate to hear terrible news like this. I'm sending good vibes your way for the rest of 2009. I feel like this saying has been over used in this thread, but it's the best one for the situation... I'm so sorry!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That sucks, Sharon. I hate to hear it.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awwwwe damn Sharon, thats a real pisser! I know they mean alot to you. Im really sorry


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im so sorry


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. ((HUGS))


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys. Thanks so much. The people I work with don't understand. I guess you have to be an animals person to understand what they mean to you. I bottle fed Odessa she was my handicapped girl she would spend hours looking at the sky. She loved Coke-Cola. Lussia would drink my coffee and loved sweets. Nikitta she was so darn cute she would pretend that she so mighty rear up on her hind legs and butt the other goats.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I just wish you could find out what happened to them.

Joe's stepdad got a couple of goats one time. I hated those dang things. I don't know why he got them, he didn't have anywhere to put them. Well, they just kind of ran around loose outside, and one of them would chase me every time I went down there and tried to get out of my car. It was an evil little thing, I tell you.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I just wish you could find out what happened to them.
> 
> Joe's stepdad got a couple of goats one time. I hated those dang things. I don't know why he got them, he didn't have anywhere to put them. Well, they just kind of ran around loose outside, and one of them would chase me every time I went down there and tried to get out of my car. It was an evil little thing, I tell you.


lmao...u got bullied by a goat :rofl: (I woulda ran too.)


----------

